# New hair! (Lots of pics[kinda])



## OfficerJenny (Aug 21, 2008)

HAY GUSY!!! :]]]

:333 I cut my hair today, I had been contemplating going shorter for so long and i finally did it so here are the results!!!!

Before:












ANDDD


After:


----------



## JennyNenny (Aug 21, 2008)

i like it, alot. it really suits your face.
if you dont mind me asking, what does your shirt say? sorry im kinda curious


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JennyNenny* 

 
_i like it, alot. it really suits your face.
if you dont mind me asking, what does your shirt say? sorry im kinda curious_

 
Thanks!

It says:
Haikus are easy
But sometimes they don't make sense
Refrigerator


:3


----------



## pat (Aug 21, 2008)

OOOOO!

I like it a lot!

It's such a great shape for your face.

Love it!


----------



## JennyNenny (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Thanks!

It says:
Haikus are easy
But sometimes they don't make sense
Refrigerator


:3_

 
OH, i was able to read the first two lines but i couldn't read refrigerator backwards. it all makes sense now, well what its trying to say makes sense now.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 22, 2008)

I freakin' love your new cut! I would love to have mine that short, but I don't think I'd ever get mine to look that good lol...You look fantastic


----------



## kobri (Aug 22, 2008)

Verrrrry nice!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this was such a huge step for me I feel like a loser admitting that though XD


----------



## user79 (Aug 22, 2008)

I like your new cut a lot more than the old hairstyle. Looks good.


----------



## nunu (Aug 22, 2008)

your hair looks great!


----------



## val-x (Aug 22, 2008)

I didn't know you were on specktra! lol love your YT vids. 

The hair looks amazing on you.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 22, 2008)

I know, I've seen your YT videos and didn't know you were a Specktra-itte. lol

Love the new hair!!


----------



## AmandDUR (Aug 22, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 22, 2008)

i like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really suits you


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 22, 2008)

yaaay! Thanks guys!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 22, 2008)

You look really different with short hair! It looks great!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 24, 2008)

massive upgrade. i love your shirt, i was just looking at that on threadless last night aha!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks GREAT


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 24, 2008)

I like it, it suits you very well!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks everyone! After having it for a few days I really like it but i have to style it every morning thanks to bedheadism ;_;


----------



## trollydolly (Aug 26, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 26, 2008)

Really suits you


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 26, 2008)

Your hair looks hot!


----------



## msmack (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks great - suits you!


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmm. Take it from someone who is into guys... That cut is hot.


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks great! I definitely think the after style is better, although the before was cool too.


----------



## Sass E (Aug 27, 2008)

Love the hair and shirt...LOL...it looks really good on you, very flattering.


----------

